# This is the moment we have waited for



## aykent

Please help me translating the following sentence to Czech:

"This is the moment we have waited for"

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jazyk

To je chvíle, na kterou jsme čekali.


----------



## kusurija

jazyk said:


> To je ta chvíle, na kterou jsme čekali.


My humble variant.


----------



## winpoj

Yes, I think that it sounds better with "ta" for emphasis although jazyk's version is certainly not incorrect.

Of course, it would also work with "okamžik" and even "moment".


----------



## kusurija

winpoj said:


> Yes, I think that it sounds better with "ta" for emphasis although jazyk's version is certainly not incorrect.
> 
> Of course, it would also work with "okamžik" and even "moment".


 
As "okamžik" and "moment" are different (from "chvíle") gender, here You are whole sentence:

To je (ten) okamžik/moment, na který jsme čekali.


----------

